# Best Way To Start Each Day



## froggy7777

:smile2:
How do you start each Day? The Best way that I have found is reading the Word of God (Holy Bible) and thanking God for allowing me to have this day. Thanking Him for my wife and my children. This gives me strength for the day. Oh yes; usually sipping a cup of coffee while reading; of course--lol.


----------



## Lostinthought61

every morning, i get out of bed, i do some yoga poses, clearing the mind, then push ups....namaste


----------



## Married but Happy

About half the time my day begins with sex, then proceeds like other days. The other days begin with coffee, perhaps followed by stretches and meditation.


----------



## Corpuswife

I begin with my prayers of gratitude and asking God to help me and others in various ways. 

I usually shower; eat; and watch a sermon; read a devotional; etc. Yes..coffee included!


----------



## froggy7777

Love your reply. Thank you.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
for me its:
Alarm goes off. Get shower, Get dressed, drive to work, get coffee, wake up...... in that order.


----------



## froggy7777

I see you like to watch a sermon. Who do you like to watch. There are man good ones on TV. Also sent you friend request. I'm another man that absolutely loves his wife and we will soon have 59 years of marriage. It sometimes was rough going but we have; with the Lords help, are making it through.


----------



## MarriedDude

I drink my first cup of coffee watching the morning sun (doesn't matter if I'm on the road or not) and thank God that everyday is another chance to turn it all around


----------



## joannacroc

Open eyes, lurch into the upright position and seek caffeine.


----------



## Miss Independent

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> 
> for me its:
> 
> Alarm goes off. Get shower, Get dressed, drive to work, get coffee, wake up...... in that order.



In that order? You drive while not being awake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Independent

Get up, shower, get dressed, eat while checking my emails, drink tea then off to school/work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre*

I start each day with a short prayer of gratitude. It sets a positive tone for the whole day. I left Christianity for about 4 years, and just returned to it last year, so it's pretty awesome to have a new found view on faith, now. 

I'm into fitness too, wish I could somehow shift my workouts to the mornings before work, but it's a hard change to make. I have worked out in the mornings, and that really is an amazing way to begin each new day!


----------

